# log splitter question



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

i wasnt sure where to post this so i threw it in here. my dad is looking at getting a log splitter. thinking about the husky from tractor supply or the troy bilt from lowes. does anyone have any experience with either of these. it will be used a few times a year, not a lot.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

A friend of mine has a Husky from TSC. I've used it a couple times and it's a nice unit. If I ever get to a point of buying one, they are near the top of the list to consider.

John


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm a relatively young man. Young enough to enjoy the vigor provided by splitting my wood with a maul. But old enough to appreciate a splitter. 

We built one years ago that ran off hydraulics from the tractor. It was okay, but never really got the job done. About 5 years ago my dad splashed out on a Troy Bilt with a 5 horse Honda engine on it. I harassed him about getting old and insisted that I liked splitting my wood by hand to get the warming effect from it twice. 

Didn't take me long to eat my words after using that thing for a while at his place. I haven't used my maul in at least two years. And we split a lot of wood. Both of us heat exclusively with it. I like it so much that I now stack my pieces that need split and then borrow his splitter for a day and nock it all out at once a few times a winter. The thing is amazing. It will split anything.

FWIW, I have found that it pays to use premium gas in those small engines. 

I'm glad you brought this up. I think I'm going to go build what I hope is my last fire of the season.  This will most certainly call for a spot of whisky.


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah the tsc ones work great they don't pull behind a vehicle worth a darn though


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I rented one and did a lot of spiting in 4 hours. Didn't half to store it or keep it maintain.


----------



## brittany hunter (Feb 4, 2007)

I have used the troy-bilt 27 ton splitter from Lowe's for three seasons now. Splits anything I have thrown at it. It's operation has been flawless. My only suggestion would be to replace the log cradle brackets with at least grade 5 or better bolts. I and others have sheared off the bolts on the brackets from the manufacure. Have not sheared any bolts since...


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

RecurveRx said:


> FWIW, I have found that it pays to use premium gas in those small engines.


Premium gas will offer no benefit in a small engine. Most were designed to run on fuels below 87 octane so you will see no benefit. Octane has nothing to do with power content of the fuel. 93 octane fuel probably has less energy per volume because of the methods used to increase the octane in fuels. The most common method is to add ethanol to the fuel, which decrease your net output from a given volume of gas.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

That may be. You sound like a Pretty smart guy. All I have is experience. 

Since switching to premium in our saws, splitters, Honda mowers, and husquevarna weed eater/pole saw. They all start better, and run smoother when fed premium. 

I would never put premium in a vehicle. That is, unless it called for it. And then I wouldnt own it.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

You sound like the kind of guy I'd like to have a drink with. . 





bowhunter426 said:


> Premium gas will offer no benefit in a small engine. Most were designed to run on fuels below 87 octane so you will see no benefit. Octane has nothing to do with power content of the fuel. 93 octane fuel probably has less energy per volume because of the methods used to increase the octane in fuels. The most common method is to add ethanol to the fuel, which decrease your net output from a given volume of gas.


----------

